# King Fish Recipe "smoke"



## KWCONCH79 (Aug 6, 2010)

Caught some nice kings yesterday and would like to smoke them in my Bradley smoker and then make a fish dip out of part of it... Any help on how to make a brine, how long to smoke, at what temp..etc.. would be greatly appreciated.. Need to get on it relatively quickly

Thanks

CONCH


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

water, salt, brown sugar, bay leaves for brine as long as you can. key is let it air dry for about 45 mins on the racks so it forms a pellicle. Smoke around 200 or a little under for 2-3 hours.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the recipe i use.

Here is the total list of ingredients:

1 Gallon King chunks.
1 1/2 Cups (Packed) Lite Brown Sugar
4 Tblspns Morton Salt
1 1/2 cups water (bottle of filtered - not tap with chlorine in it)
3 hours NON-Nut wood for smoke. Wild Cherry, Alder, Apple, Maple, etc... not a nut wood much too acidic. 

Put salt and brown sugar into a bowl with water mix until dissolved. Pour into ziploc gallon of king chunks - work the bag to remove all air and get chunks coated with brine. Let brine 1 hour. While brining get the smoker and wood chunks ready. Lightly coat the smoker racks with olive oil and get the brined King.
Place the chunks around the smoker to evenly cook and cover the chunks. You each know your smoker - this is how mine works best.
Notice - don't plug in/start the smoker yet. Once your meat is out you must let it air dry for about an hour. 
During that hour get your heat source ready, just make sure that it's ready an hour after you start the air drying process. The air drying process sets the glaze which is called pellicle and is the key in any quality smoked meat. The glaze is set by the outer cells absorbing salt and sugars until they burst and create a 'slime' (hey it's a tasty slime!) 
Now your ready to start the smoking process - for the first couple hours you want to keep it around 160-180F and have lots of smoke finish the drying process of the pellicle and set the smoke into the other layer.
Keep adding fresh wood for the smoke and heat. After 3 hours kick it to 200 to dry the outer layer or keep it at 170F for another couple hours. 
Whether you finish quick of let it linger you'll want your meat to set a firm skim of smoke and flavor though the chunk. It should reduced in fat/oil and show a frim "edge" between muscle that wasn't clear at the start. 
Let cool on the rack and bag for the fridge. 

If you have any questions about the smoking part, you'll have to ask Lane, that's his department.

Now, my part, the dip. I can tell you what is in it, but I'm a home cook and don't have exact measurements. I cook to taste. For the Smoked King Dip:

Mayonnaise (I use Hellmans)
Sour Cream
Lemon Juice (a squeeze or two)
Garlic Powder
Black Pepper
Worcestershire sauce (a few dashes)
Chopped chives 

Mix all the dip ingredients (minus fish) up in a bowl (I usually use twice as much mayo to sour cream, i.e. 1 c mayo to 1/2 c sour cream). Chop up the fish or use a food processor to rough chop. Add chopped fish to the mayo mixture and mix together, adjust any amounts as necessary. Serve with your favorite crackers.

Make 2x as much as you think you need b/c everyone loves this dip and you can't just have one  Plus you'll need some for yourself.

ENJOY!

Taken from here: 
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum49/thread1384.html


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just dust w/my favorite seasoning....smoke on the egg then use wades fish dip recipe!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Kenton said:


> This is the recipe i use.
> 
> Here is the total list of ingredients:
> 
> ...


Used this the other day,,,,,,AWESOME !!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/smoke-king-die-step-step-40540/


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Ive read if you have the room to do so you can let them dry in the fridge since refrigerators kinda dehumidify their contents.


----------



## KWCONCH79 (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome inputs...I just printed out Wade's as well.. Nice to have different recipe's to try.. 

Gonna smoke some Skip Jack Tuna I caught at the spur last week....The King Dip came out awesome..

Thanks to all

CONCH


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

BTT just cause I've got king in the freezer and want to make this. 


If I smoke, then freeze should I leave the fish in fillets or can I go ahead and chop it?


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have frozen whole smoked fillets with good results. Haven't tried chopping it. The texture of the thawed fillets changes a bit but for dip there is no difference.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks. Smoked some snapper rib sections and they turned out great, much like the smoked kipper snacks. They smell really fishy, but taste great. Didn't have any directions, just salted and smoked in some red oak for 2 hours at about 200.


----------

